# Another example of error code: 0x80070035 network path not found



## XEyedBear (Jun 25, 2008)

I reget having to raise this again, when many people have had the same problem and had it solved via this forum. It is not a step I have taken lightly, having had this problem for more than a year now (it has always been quicker to use a USB stick than to solve the problem), and having read extensivly on this and other Forums. I have spent many hours trying uot recommendations from others. None of them have solved the problem.

On my home LAN I have computers running Ubuntu 10.10, Win XP, Win7 32 bit and Win 7 64 bit, as well as an Iomega Home Network Media Drive. 

I can share files and folders between Ubuntu and XP without problem. I can CRUD (Create, Read, Update, Delete) to the Iomega device from all the computers. 

I can share folders when using the 64-bit Win 7 computer that are located on the XP computer.

I can see the 'users/Public' folder on the 64bit Win 7 computer from the XP computer (but that folder being empty, this access is not a lot of use - a secondary probelm). I cannot see my 'user name' files/folders on the Win 7 computer from the XP computer

From Computer, Network on the Win 7 computer I can see the Ubuntu computer by name (approximately - it's all in upper case, which is not correct as far as Ubuntu is concerned).

I cannot access files on the Ubuntu computer via its name - I receive the usual 'network path not found' error, inviting me to check the spelling of the computer, which I can see is wrong, but which I can find no way to correct.

If I try to access the Ubuntu computer by IP address, then I am presented with an 'Enter Network Password' panel. I have never allocated a network password, so I have no idea what user name or password to enter here. If I enter my valid account name forthe Win 7 machine, along with its valid password, then a Logon failure is reported: 'unknown user name or bad password'. If I use the single valid user name and password for the target Ubuntu computer, I receive the same failure message. I thought I had set the same user name on both computers (I certainly have the same password), but for reasons best known to Bill Gates, the username on the Win 7 computer has been initially capitalised, making it absolutely not the same as any valid user name on the Ubuntu computer.

So, in short, I can find no way to access the Ubuntu computer from Win 7. Further more the Ubuntu computer cannot see the Win 7 computer in the windows network at all.

I have the same internet security software (Comodo) running on all Windows computers. It is enabled on the XP computer. It is disabled on the Win 7 computer - but with no effect on the failure to connect.

Where do I start looking to correct this issue?


----------



## Roger H. Grant (Mar 30, 2011)

Here is the solution to "error code 0x80070035 network path was not found" on Windows Vista and Windows 7 Computers. Click on the "START" button, select "CONTROL PANEL", and go into "DEVICE MANAGER". Click on "NETWORK ADAPTERS", then click on "VIEW", and select "SHOW HIDDEN DEVICES". In the expanded view you will see a long list of numbered "MICROSOFT 6to4 ADAPTER". My Windows 7 Professional desktop had 200 of them. Right click and select "DELETE" on all but 1 of them. You can only do 1 at a time so it does take a while. When you have only 1 left, restart computer and enjoy being able to see your other network computers, including HOMEGROUP files.


----------

